# Escuchar señales arriba de los 108MHz en la FM



## Luis1342 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hola buen dia,aqui con una pregunta y es que aqui desde el año 2007 ha regresado a mi pais la participación de nuestra Fuerza Aérea Mexicana cada 16 de Septiembre.
hasta hace poco me enteré que habia dispositivos capaces de recibir una transmisión de este tipo aqui conocidos como Scanner,cuando escuche la emision del 2007 la verdad me animo bastante 
ademas me di cuenta que ellos trabajan en una frecuencia arriba de los 108MHz entonces mi pregunta es
habrá algun circuito o alguna configuración para poder escucharlos sin la necesidad de gastar alrededor de 100 Dolares que es el lo que ronda el scanner
saludos y muchas gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 23, 2009)

Puedes montarte un regenerativo, aunque criticos son sencillos, pero es necesario tener precauciones para lograr llegar a esas frecuencias, cables muy cortos y cercanos a masa.

http://www.arrl.org/files/file/Technology/tis/info/pdf/9712039.pdf

http://w1npp.org/acorn/032010_ACORN_March2010.pdf


----------



## Luis1342 (Mar 24, 2009)

ok tio pepe muchas gracias por los links de los archivos,tengo que darles una leida jejeje
saludos y gracias nuevamente por tu respuesta


----------



## DavidGuetta (Feb 23, 2010)

Hola... mas facil  q montarte la radio es modificar una radio fm comun y corriente, si es q*UE* quieres escuchar la banda aerea (108-136 mhz) esto es lo que debes hacer.

1: destapa una radio ANALOGICA.
2: revisa que tiene adentro. tienes dos bobinas. una de las dos si la tocas con un destornillador o con tu dedo desintonizara la radio. debes solamente separar las espiras de esa bobina lo más que puedas. prueba con sintonizar de nuevo la radio. deberías escuchar algo.

que te sirva y suerte !


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 23, 2010)

Que yo sepa es en AM, no FM la banda de aviacion..


----------



## fer_jazz (Feb 23, 2010)

Eso es lo que no me queda claro, si es amplitud modulada o frecuencia modulada, segun los radios de navegación son los que trabajan en AM pero tengo duda en eso ya que un miembro de el foro (Anthony123) montó un receptor regenerativo para la banda FM y el escucha la banda aeronautica.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 24, 2010)

En FM solo se escuchan algunas cosas, como el VOR y ciertas conversaciones. Pero la accion se encuentra en AM.

Tienes experiencia en RF?

Saludos


----------



## fer_jazz (Feb 25, 2010)

No mucho compañero Anthony, pero pues podrias instruirme un poco en RF?


----------



## asterión (Feb 25, 2010)

Jo, menuda tarea que le espera a anthony, al menos ami me ha instruido ya buen tiempo aunque no he sido el mejor alumno...


----------



## fer_jazz (Feb 25, 2010)

Me imagino, el problema esque de RF he tenido muy poca informacion y es español mucho menos pero bueno primero habra que entender lo básico de RF para luego lanzarme a lo grande.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2010)

Te dejo tres links:


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/modificar-receptor-fm-11607/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/definitivamente-consiguen-12639/

http://www.decelectronics.com/html/DIAGRAMAS/RECEPTOR%20PARA%20AVIACION.htm


----------



## Fulgore1 (Feb 25, 2010)

Te dejo dos videos en donde se explica dos maneras distintas de modificar una Radio FM (transistorizada).

*Modificando Inductor de Resonancia y Tándem*
Video Tutorial (Español): Modificar Radio FM

*Modificando Inductor de Resonancia y Bobina de Sintonía*
Video Tutorial (Inglés): Modificar Radio FM​


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 25, 2010)

Te preguntaba porque te puedo buscar un par de esquemas de receptores heterodinos FM para VHF y UHF.

La RF es un arte muy emocionante de aprender y perfeccionar. Yo estoy casi adicto: aveces en el gym solo pienso como puedo mejorar X o como hacer X cosa mas facil para los demas 

Saludos


----------



## asterión (Feb 26, 2010)

A mi me pasa parecido, solo que no en el Gym, ah, y no pienso en como mejorarle la cosa a los demas, por ahora aun lucho con entenderlas yo.


----------



## alexus (Feb 27, 2010)

es verdad eso que dices ASTERION, lo que me sobran a mi son ganas, aveces por miedo a errar no juego, pero como dice una amiga, no por miedo a errar vas a dejar de jugar, y tiene razon.


----------



## fer_jazz (Feb 27, 2010)

Compañero Anthony tengo una pregunta ¿Es muy dificil hacer un receptor AM para la banda aeronautica? Porque bien dices que ahi esta toda la acción y me gustaria saber que tan laborioso es hacer uno en AM.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 28, 2010)

La dificultad depende de las aptitudes de cada quien. Hay un receptor por ahi que usa 2 fet's, un mosfet doble gate, un detector a diodo de germanio y un amplificador de audio con el LM386.

Pero lleva como 2 a 4 bobinas de nuecleo de aire y un varicap.


----------



## alexus (Feb 28, 2010)

y un multimodo? es decir, usb, lsb, am, fm, cw...


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 28, 2010)

Llevarlo a multimodo es el paso mas facil. La peor parte es el front end y el oscilador local.


----------



## alexus (Feb 28, 2010)

ah mira.

yo hice la prueba de modificar la bobina, pero no obtuve ningun resultado, ni demodulando en frecuencia ni en amplitud, osea, no escuche lo que queria, supongo que es porque estoy bajo una torre de 150 metros, bajo le llamo a unos 150 mteros, transmite en 93.1 Mhz con 50kw, y otra a 1km, con 100 metros de torres y emitiendo con 100 kw en 104.9 Mhz!!


----------



## fer_jazz (Feb 28, 2010)

Compañero Anthony ¿Podrias facilitarme ese receptor del que me hablas?
Por lo que comentas no ha de ser muy dificil, yo creo lo mas laborioso son las bobinas pero bueno he construido ya algunas bobinas y he experimentado asi que solo quedará experimentar con este receptor.


----------



## alexus (Feb 28, 2010)

denle una vichada a esto:

http://www.analoghome.com/projects/2_meter.html

http://www.lu1cgb.com.ar/RX.htm


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 28, 2010)

Y tienes el aeropuerto cerca? Esas transmisiones alcanzan un maximo de 2~10Kms. Ademas debes armar una antenita direccional (Un dipolo vertical) y emplear un buen cable de bajada.


----------



## Gonza123 (Feb 28, 2010)

segun tengo entendido, usan Onda corta (AM) en vuelo, y FM por arriba de la FM comercial con las torres.


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 28, 2010)

Efectivamente es asi. Pero los transmisores usados son de poca pontencia (algo relativo).

Cabe destacar que para este tipo de montajes, alguien con poca experiencia, debe tener un equipamiento básico que le guie en la puesta en marcha y funcionamiento correcto del equipo. En mi opinion, con un multimetro y un frecuencimetro (no necesariamente comercial, se puede usar el prescaler de los PLL de TC) se cumple con lo antes mencionado.

SDaludos


----------



## alexus (Mar 1, 2010)

antonhy, podriamos armar un post aparte para diseñar entre todos un frecuencimetro home made, que te parece?

a modo de comentario, te comento que tengo un aeropuerto a unos 20km, de aeronaves de pequeño porte, avionetas, pero por "sobre casa", a cada rato para algun que otro comercial, de gran porte, porque por esta zona (quien lo ve dice que es arriba de casa) dan la vuelta para encarar el aeropuerto, que este, se encuentra mas lejos.

encontre entre mis cacharros este integrado: la1135, am tuner. servira para algo?


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 1, 2010)

alexus dijo:


> *Anthony,* podriamos armar un post aparte para diseñar entre todos un frecuencimetro home made, que te parece?


 
Me parece buena idea, pero creo que hay unos post de frecuencimetros por alli. Seria mejor buscarlos y comentar en ellos. Lo mas importante seria buscar el prescaler de UHF, porque frecuencimetros de 50MHz para abajo exceden en la web.

Con respecto al LA1135, tienes todos los componentes asociados? (bobinas toko, varicaps, fets, filtro,etc)

Saludos

PD1: El esquema que dices es Regenerativo y su selectividad es muy reducida. Nada mjor que un superheterodino.


----------



## alexus (Mar 1, 2010)

si tengo toda una plaquita, si mal no recuerdo la habia sacado de un autoradio kenwood, que tenia problemas en la memoria.

no me digas que se puede hacer algo!!

adjunto imagen de la placa.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 1, 2010)

Claro que se puede hacer algo. Es un receptor AM con AGC y VFO con ALC.

Volviendo al tema del receptor, podrias emplear la bobina de 455 Khz para que forme parte del mezclador. Ademas, depenediendo del tipo de FM que quieras (wide or narrow) se puede utilizar el mismo filtro que viene en esa placa.

Si esa placa contempla el mismo esquema del datasheet, entonces deberian estar 2 varicaps de alto radio para VLF~HF

Saludos


----------



## fer_jazz (Mar 1, 2010)

Compañero Anthony pues no tengo cerca el aeropuerto, pero tengo familiares que viven cerca del aeropuerto asi que eso no es problema bien puedo irme un fin de semana, llevarme mi equipo y experimentar ahora solo lo que me haria falta seria el frecuenciometro el cual es un poco dificil de conseguir en mi ciudad asi que tendre que construirme uno.
Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Mar 1, 2010)

como antena, podes armar, o bien un 1/4 de onda, usar una ringo de vhf, una yaggi no es buena opcion, quizas un dipolo abierto, o un dipolo con gamma.

cualquiera de ellas las podes poner en una caña tacuara o bamboo.

anthony, yo no te entender nada, tu poder ser mas bruto y me explicar?

p.d.: fer_jazz, acabo de crear un tema para diseñar entre todos un frecuencimetro made in casa.


----------



## fer_jazz (Mar 3, 2010)

Muy buien gracias por el informe enseguida busco el tema para ver de que se trata.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2010)

Este es el modulo que tengo:






Yo tengo en mente es darle uso a las piezas circundantes al IC, mas no el propio IC.


----------



## asterión (Mar 3, 2010)

Ese modulo es de un televisor??


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 3, 2010)

a573r10n dijo:


> Ese modulo es de un televisor??


 
No, es de un autoradio. Lo compre hace un par de meses en una tienda de Tv's viejos.


----------



## laserfm (Oct 13, 2011)

Destapa uno de los radios analogicos antiguos de FM, toquetea las bobinas que estan cerca del condensador variable de sintonia del radio. Las emisiones de las torres de control son en AM pero son recepcionadas perfectamente por estos radios. Son aproximadamente en 117 y 121 Mhz. Fabrica un dipolo simple de 60 centimetros por elemento y hasle una bajada con cable coaxial hacia el receptor. Hace años con un receptor Pionner estaba al tanto de las torres de control de dos ciudades proximas a mi casa y de todo avion que pasaba cerca. Te dire que no era nada del otro mundo pero en aquel entonces recuerdo cuando un avion tubo un problama con el tren de aterrizaje y fui testigo de oido de toda la operacion.


----------



## lsedr (Oct 13, 2011)

yo recibo perfecto con este la torre de control y los aviones que pasan por mi ciudad:





el tema esta aqui
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-vhf-uhf-220-mhz-400-mhz-aviacion-13903/


----------



## Fogonazo (May 2, 2016)

tiopepe123 dijo:


> Puedes montarte un regenerativo, aunque criticos son sencillos, pero es necesario tener precauciones para lograr llegar a esas frecuencias, cables muy cortos y cercanos a masa.
> 
> http://www.arrl.org/files/file/Technology/tis/info/pdf/9712039.pdf
> 
> http://w1npp.org/acorn/032010_ACORN_March2010.pdf



Link´s restaurados


----------

